# How the heck should I cook chicken??



## anotherbluebird (Nov 17, 2018)

Here's a fun story

At some point when I was a child, I decided I don't want to eat food anymore and switched to a diet of basically cheese, bread and occasionally fruit. This lasted well until recently when I hit a wall of self pity and started going to the gym. I have been going for about a year now and my shape has changed but my weight has not and I have tried every possible thing except for my diet. (Trying to gain wait not loose it)

My question for you lovely people is for someone that has not eaten chicken in at least a decade, what would be a good recipe that is easy, preferably quick and most importantly tasty- that won't throw me off and never want to eat chicken ever again?

I'm sure there must be fussy eaters within the forums here and I would greatly appreciate some help here.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Rocklobster (Nov 17, 2018)

I suggest you start with boneless chicken breast..It can cook up easily without worrying about bones, joints, grizzle...it also is mild flavored and will pair well with just about any type of sauce, or flavoring...


----------



## CraigC (Nov 17, 2018)

Do you have a grill? Do the grocery stores carry packets of yellow rice mixes? Personally I would brine and grill the chicken breasts. A favorite stove/hobb dish is chicken and yellow rice (Arroz con Pollo). The mix makes it a pretty easy and tasty dish to make. Also finding achiote in the UK can be a challenge.


----------



## Caslon (Nov 17, 2018)

Buy and freeze legs and thighs.  Thaw a leg and a thigh for dinner. Preheat oven to 350F.  Preheat an inch of oil in a cast iron skillet.  Buy "Dixie Fry" mix. Coat leg and thigh  in that dry mix. 

Place pieces in the skillet, a few minutes each side only.   Remove.  Place on pan in oven and cook for 40 minutes more at 350F.   Bushes Baked Beans, potato salad.  Roll and butter. Yum.  Makes me hungry.


----------



## CraigC (Nov 17, 2018)

Caslon said:


> Buy and freeze legs and thighs.  Thaw a leg and a thigh for dinner. Preheat oven to 350F.  Preheat an inch of oil in a cast iron skillet.  Buy "Dixie Fry" mix. Coat leg and thigh  in that.
> 
> Place in hot oil, a few minutes each side.   Remove. Place on pan in oven and cook for 40 minutes more at 350F.



As with most US products, they are probably not available in the UK.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Nov 17, 2018)

Bourbon Chicken​_Ingredients:_

2 boneless chicken breasts, cut into bite size pieces
2 Tbs peanut oil
½ cup water
¼ cup bourbon
¼ cup soy sauce
¼ cup turbinado sugar
2 Tbs chili garlic sauce
1 Tbs rice wine vinegar
1/2 tsp fresh grated ginger
2 Tbs corn starch dissolved in ¼ cup water

_Instructions:_

Combine bourbon, soy sauce, sugar, chili garlic sauce, rice wine vinegar, and ginger. Wisk until all ingredients are combined and set aside. Heat wok over high heat. Add peanut oil and heat until it starts to smoke. Add chicken pieces and stir fry quickly until lightly browned. Remove chicken with slotted spoon.

Add sauce to wok and bring to boil. Reduce heat, add cornstarch dissolved in water and stir until thickened. Add chicken and simmer for 20 minutes.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 17, 2018)

Considering you've had a very limited diet for an extended period, i'd recommend introducing new foods slowly and with a minimum of seasoning. Starting with a chicken breast is a good idea as it is mild and relatively easy to digest. 

First time around I'd suggest poaching the breast in barely simmering water until it reaches an internal temperature of 161ºF. Then slice and season with a little salt. You can experiment with different cooking methods and more seasoning and sauces as you go.


----------



## CakePoet (Nov 17, 2018)

I have a friend with similar weird diet, she started with rotisserie chicken, then found the best   restaurant and tried their chicken and  after  finding out she only like  chicken breast , she asked me for a recipe  and it became  Chicken fried rice.

it is  diced chicken breast fried in butter, mixed with cooked rice and  peas. 

Take it slow and make sure you try and try again.

I


----------



## roadfix (Nov 17, 2018)

Hi !!


----------



## di reston (Nov 17, 2018)

I'm a very picky eater. Those who have an impression of my grastronic preferences may understand this. I too eat, by preference, light and small dishes, even though it may that it's the other way round. I like to chicken involtini, are nice, use thin-sliced chicken breasts, lay them flat, line with thin bacon and then a small amount of sage and onion stuffing. Start by assembling, and then rolling then up and secure them with small skewers, or cocktail sticks, and put them in the oven until done.

I can only manage two at a time! No wonder I've lost weight !

All the best to all of you


di reston        Enough is never as good as a feast


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 17, 2018)

Chicken soup might be a good starter chicken. Poach a breast in broth, cut into small chunks, simmer with whatever vegetables you like, like chopped onion, carrot, celery in storebought chicken broth. Many variations, but that's a basic start. 
Welcome to DC!


----------



## Caslon (Nov 17, 2018)

CraigC said:


> As with most US products, they are probably not available in the UK.



Here's a pic of Dixie Fry mix.  You may have to order it online. I tried McCormicks seasoned mix for fried chicken.   It was very bland tasting compared to Dixie Fry.  It's tasty whether you deep fry or oven fry chicken.  I coat my chicken pieces in it, skillet fry it in oil for a few minutes, then transfer the pieces to the oven.  The pieces get darker and richer looking as they bake.


----------



## imp (Nov 17, 2018)

*Canned Meats*

IMO, it would be easiest and tastiest to try canned chicken first. Available in white or dark meat, all pre-cooked, safe, fast, and if it's not to your liking, then mess with fresh chicken (ugh).


----------



## blissful (Nov 17, 2018)

imp said:


> IMO, it would be easiest and tastiest to try canned chicken first. Available in white or dark meat, all pre-cooked, safe, fast, and if it's not to your liking, then mess with fresh chicken (ugh).




I'm a fan of canned chicken and I have a dozen qts in the basement pantry. However, the texture of canned chicken is kind of like the texture of canned tuna or beef, while good, it's been processed a fairly long time at a high pressure/temperature, it flakes apart.


A fresh chicken, salted and baked, has a different texture which is also very nice for eating off the bone, with the crispy skin, right out of the oven. It is very easy to bake a chicken, eat the legs and thighs which are richer meat. The breasts may be drier and made into chicken salad (chicken grapes mayo sugar salt almonds celery) or sliced and reheated with some gravy.


----------



## Caslon (Nov 17, 2018)

Bomb shelter canned whole chicken?  Okay I guess.  Reminds me of that MASH episode where Margaret and Charles share a can of supposedly delicious whole turkey.  A rare treat there, apparently.

Margaret to Charles later on after both start turning green: "We ate a bad bird."
Charles insists it isn't.  
Margaret: " We ate a rotten bird, Major."


----------



## lilcountry (Apr 27, 2019)

i know this is a last year's. thread.but figured id put in my 2 cent's. .i have a pirex dish with a glass lid.in which it use to belong to my mom.it holds 4 boneless chicken breast.i place the breast into it.fill water untill water comes half way up on the breast.i also include a chicken seasoning if i feel like it.place lid on.place it into the microwave. cook for 12 minutes.then i turn the chicken over and cook for another 14 minutes.


----------



## di reston (Apr 27, 2019)

I think a case of being 'The world is my oyster' when you talk about this subject!

I'm going to send you you a few recipes from 'Other parts of the Globe'.

I have an idea that chicken may be the most versatile meat you can use. Used all  over the world, and with many qualities, the good old chicken comes up trumps. I think, however, that there are so many options that choice is whether or not try something adventurous, so the choices are: Whether to try something new, or stick with what you know and do well. Best of luck!

di reston


----------



## roadfix (Apr 27, 2019)

The most hassle free solution for the OP is to just buy rotis chicken.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 27, 2019)

Everyone knows the OP posted a year and a half ago, right?


----------



## roadfix (Apr 27, 2019)

GotGarlic said:


> Everyone knows the OP posted a year and a half ago, right?



Yes, I'm always aware of thread dates and if the OP has replied or not.

I've even bumped threads back from 10 years ago depending on the


----------



## lilcountry (Apr 27, 2019)

yeah i know.every once in a while. i'll revive a subject on account i figure someone might come up with a ide/recipe or what ever that i like.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 27, 2019)

lilcountry said:


> yeah i know.every once in a while. i'll revive a subject on account i figure someone might come up with a ide/recipe or what ever that i like.


It's fine. I guess I should have directed this to Di - she said she was going to send a bunch of recipes to the OP.


----------

